# What is this?



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

I was looking through yellow/orange galact and yellow galact photos through google, and then came across this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdernaturalist/5469801214/

Does anyone know if this Adelphobates has a name yet, or is in the trade? It is a REALLY cool dart.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no idea, but that thread has some great photos. Thanks


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

No problem. And it's an awesome frog.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cool frog. Kinda reminds me of Bombina


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe it's a galac. I don't recall if that's just an unusually patterned individual, or representative of a population.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> I believe it's a galac. I don't recall if that's just an unusually patterned individual, or representative of a population.


There are others that look like that in the account:
Adelphobates sp. nov. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Adelphobates sp. nov. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Could be a possible population.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

So you guys think it is another form of galac? Sweet. It has a really interesting pattern. They would be pretty cool to keep.


----------

